# Dom and Ben welcome Elena to the fam!



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My husband and I we always want to give Dominic a sister and last year while chatting with Stacy, I saw her gorgeous signature picture showing Elena (Ch Bellarata's Prophecy Girl) and couldn’t wait to go meet her dogs as she had a cute boy available for us. We ended getting Dom the most lovable brother he could ever asked for. Benjamin joined the family on March, 30th 2013.

Last month we had a wonderful time pup sitting Elena with her two girls Fat Amy and Willow while Stacy and Marina were in NY for Westminster. It was so awesome to experience that and how lucky I am to have had them back for 4 days past weekend while they were on a show close by me?

Dom and Ben love having friends over and they have had Emma (Ben’s mom, Pam's girl) and Gustave & Mieka (Aastha's super lovable duo) spending some time with us. Having Emma and Mieka (Ben’s littermate) around really made us feel like we need to add a girl to our family and my husband talked me into it. Needless to say... he win. 

One year after welcoming Benjamin to the family we are happy to say Elena is here to stay. We couldn’t be more thrilled to have her with us, she is fun, fast, busy, loving, loves toys and food and acts like a puppy playing a lot with D&B and spending most of her time on my lap. 

Thank you Stacy for letting us taking care of your precious puppies, for letting us have Benjamin and now for trusting us to give Elena a great life with the boys. We are one happy family.

And now... pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That is so cool...that your "kids" get to try out their new sissy before she came to live with you!!! :aktion033:

Lovin' your growing pack!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Beatriz, huge congratulations to you. :chili: I have always thought Elena was gorgeous. How fortunate you are to have her as part of your family now! :aktion033:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

CONGRATS!! This is such a sweet story and I was so eager to hear what the announcement was after reading Stacy's post. You have such a fun and beautiful Malti-pack  Makes me want another one in the future!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I am so happy for all of you! She is such a beautiful girl :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Delight with you Beatriz---and the whole gang! She is a sweetheart & a beauty.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! neat trick, I will look after your pups, but I get to keep one :HistericalSmiley:
I should try that. Wish I live close to Stacy  

Lucky you, that is really awesome. Congratulations! Looking forward to lots more pics. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

You are one lucky girl! Elena is AMAZING!!! Getting to watch her pups is SPECIAL TREAT!!! And now you have a lovely pack of Maltese!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful little Elena and just love those expressions on here face. Best of Luck with them all. They surely are an adorable little bunch of Malts.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, you know how I feel about your dogs!! Ben is looking so much like Emma! And Elena is a really special girl, and Dom is the best big brother ever!! Who says three is too many?? Well not me! LOL. Especially when they are all as special as your little trio!! I am very happy for you and Patrick! Can't wait to get all these pups together for a big family reunion!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh wow, you're so lucky. I have always thought Elena was so beautiful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Beatriz! You got yourself a beauty there. Your family is so adorable :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations. Such wonderful news and all the fluffs look so happy and adorable.

I bet having the puppies for the weekend was a lot of fun too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She has the most adorable eyes, congratulations.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Been waiting for the "story" with anticipation! Congratulations, she is a beautiful girl, such a sweet little face!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Love times Three! What a blessing to have a girl to sandwich in-between two handsome boys. And because you are such a good momma, you have been trusted to add this little doll to your family. Enjoy the fun and keep the videos coming!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats. I have wanted one of Stacy's babies forever:blush:, Elena is beautiful:wub: bet your enjoying every moment with two boys and one princess:wub:
enjoy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Beatriz, I am SOO happy Elena is with you! And even better -that she has just made herself at home with you and Patrick with such ease. I can't even miss her because I know how happy she is now! And her puppies don't miss her in the slightest  I'm sure the feeling is mutual too. Elena had 2 litters with 3 beautiful girls - can't ask for more than that!! 











My sweet and gorgeous girl 

And again, I apologize for her awful haircut - she is still in 'mom' mode. I know you (and marisa!) will be able to get her shaped up in no time!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love your newest addition...Elena is beautiful! Congrats Beatriz! So happy for you and your family! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Congratulations, Beatriz. I love Elena. She's a terrific addition to your two handsome boys.!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Beatriz---Congrats! :chili: but I'm wee jealous...lol :blush: You know how I feel about that little girl ever since Stacey made that siggy pic of her wearing that pink sweater with those gorgeous long ears. So glad you all finally have her with you. The boys must be having a ball. :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats more great pictures. Beautiful.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

I loved getting to meet you and your husband in person. Elena could not ask for a better mom and dad and brothers. She is one very lucky little girl. :cloud9:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Lucky you so jealous. What a beautiful fluff family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

E.......Everything you wanted in a girlie fluff:tender:

L.......Little Gem:wub2:

E.......Everyone is getting the "fluffy fever" because of her:smstarz:

N.......Need babysitting? I'm volunteering:wavetowel2:

A.......And, of course, congratulation for the new addition:clap::chili::aktion033:





*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

huge congrats :chili: 

cuteness overload:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Beatriz! Elena couldn't ask for a better family, I'm so excited for you, and I'm sure it makes it easier for Stacy that she can see her from time to time


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Beatriz, you must be so happy. I love sweet Elena. I met her a few times and even got to cuddle her in my arms. What a wonderful family.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Beatriz, you must be so happy :cloud9: I love sweet Elena. I have met her several times and even got to cuddle her in my arms. What a wonderful family you have. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on your new little girl. Emma is so beautiful, and its such a nice edition to your family. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Yayyy!! Congrats auntie B, Patrick and the boys!! We are so happy for u guys!! :chili: Can't wait for the next play date!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. All of the Bellarata pups are just so special. I've had the pleasure of meeting a number of them, and you just can't do any better. Enjoy your new girl. It's so much fun dressing up the girls.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your new "addiction!" :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She's truly a beautiful girl. I've always admired her picture in the pink sweater. I have a question..is Fat Amy really the name of one of those precious pups?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How have I not commented yet on SM?!?! Well, I know I've congratulated you a million times but... I'm SO happy elena is with you and all your boys . She is one of my favorite Maltese ever especially since she is obi's littermate . I wish you, Patrick, Dom, Ben, and Elena many, many years of happiness. Can't wait to see you guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ladodd said:


> She's truly a beautiful girl. I've always admired her picture in the pink sweater. I have a question..is Fat Amy really the name of one of those precious pups?


It's not as bad of a name as you may think - Fat Amy is Rebel Wilson's character in the movie Pitch Perfect. If you are a Rebel Wilson fan, it really is a perfect name for her. So the puppy went from "Fatty" to Fat Amy.

Pitch Perfect: Fat Amy | Quotes & Best Bits! - YouTube Here is a better explanation, a clip from the movie.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

B I am SOOO excited you have that gorgeous girl, b/c you are much better about sharing pix than Stacy is :w00t:. She is a perfect fit for your family and I know she had Pat wrapped around her little paw.



bellaratamaltese said:


> It's not as bad of a name as you may think - Fat Amy is Rebel Wilson's character in the movie Pitch Perfect. If you are a Rebel Wilson fan, it really is a perfect name for her. So the puppy went from "Fatty" to Fat Amy.
> 
> Pitch Perfect: Fat Amy | Quotes & Best Bits! - YouTube Here is a better explanation, a clip from the movie.


Yes, you have to see the movie to get it. I can't say Fat Amy without laughing. And that little puppy is Fat Amy. It's all good. Rebel Wilson is awesome, and she was a Jr. Handler!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH for all the kind words from my SM friends. We couldn't have asked for more, Dom Ben and Elena are great together and the transition is so smooth like she has always been here. 

*Here she is sporting her tiny top knot last night
*









*Chewing on bully stick with her brothers
*









*And this morning I walked in my bedroom to see this, Ben joined Elena on her crate for the morning nap.*


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

This is making me want another.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG how cute is she! Sooo adorable. Congratulations to you and your family, Beatriz. The bros and sis look just too adorable together. 

I cant wait to see you guys very very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that she fits in so well! I would definitely have more if my husband weren't opposed, although traveling with 3 is a bit more challenging, since I only have two hands.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy for you! Great pics!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Babysitting and a new Mom, congratulations! Elena looks so dainty and sweet.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Beatrice, Congrats, she is just beautiful! What a beautiful family!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much my friends. She's a true beauty and so much fun. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So happy for you! I saw the pictures on Instagram and at first couldn't figure out if you were still babysitting her or she was yours . Elena is such a doll! Seeing in the pictures how well they all get along just warms my heart :wub:


----------

